# Cant tell if my Mini Horse is Pregnant!!



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

To me it doesn't look like she's bagging up at all and if she was far along into the pregnancy where she was bagging up her belly would be a lot bigger, so I don't think she's pregnant.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you should just get examed just to be sure. It could just be hormones. Even mare maiden mare(ultrasound for pregnancy next week so may not be maiden) has swollen udders so it could be hormones. Just get her checked anways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseyLolly (Apr 17, 2012)

Thankyou for your opinions! Do you think she is just super overweight? I know Minis can get rather plump very easily! She has been less active over the past month so maybe she just added a few pounds. She does not run around and play like she used to :? 

The vet is coming next week and I am just going to keep an extra close eye on her until then I suppose. I will post more pics if I see any change in her


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Has she been de-wormed lately? Since the vet is coming soon I would definitely chat with her/him about it. Mini's don't need much to eat and yes, they can plump up really fast and you need to be careful about that for health reasons.

Also, anytime a young horse conceives, that becomes a high risk pregnancy so you definitely will want to figure this one out sooner than later. The other concern is that a mini is ALWAYS to be considered high risk pregnancy. You have to watch them carefully. 

Good luck.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She just looks fat to me. There's no bagging up at all of her teats. But yes, if you're concerned have the vet test and make sure.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothing in those photos looks like a bred mare (especially at the point of pregnancy which she would be at) to me. Time for a vet visit so that you can address either pregnancy or a better nutritional/management plan and maintain her health.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She doesn't look bred to me. Just fat.


----------



## VBRoss66 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Same problem, unknowing if mare is in foal*

Hello everyone, I am a new member and have miniature horses as well as a 16.1 hh horse. 
The mare I am concerned about is 34" and is on lease for a while. She ended up being served by the stallion late autumn (NZ seasons approx late April, early May) at her owners property. I have been noticing a change in her body weight. She is on minimum grass, has been wormed. I can not feel movement and I have not seen her come into season. I really need help to figure out if she is in foal as I have never had a pregnant mare on the property and want to do the right things. :-(

I have looked at the photo's provided and Bella seems to be swollen in the udder. Nipples straight down, middle torso very round and she has also got friendlier as she has always been a very frightened girl. Unknown history before her owner and I had her. 

Your help and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Vet check?????????


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

VBRoss66 said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new member and have miniature horses as well as a 16.1 hh horse.
> The mare I am concerned about is 34" and is on lease for a while. She ended up being served by the stallion late autumn (NZ seasons approx late April, early May) at her owners property. I have been noticing a change in her body weight. She is on minimum grass, has been wormed. I can not feel movement and I have not seen her come into season. I really need help to figure out if she is in foal as I have never had a pregnant mare on the property and want to do the right things. :-(
> 
> I have looked at the photo's provided and Bella seems to be swollen in the udder. Nipples straight down, middle torso very round and she has also got friendlier as she has always been a very frightened girl. Unknown history before her owner and I had her.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Proper pregnant mare care starts with early vet checks to confirm pregnancy, shots and wormer at appropriate times and an increase of feed/high quality grain starting at the beginning of the last trimester. That is when the foal really grows and needs larger amounts of nutrients before birth. 

At this point, you need to have a vet verify that she is pregnant and then figure out what you need to be doing now if she is in foal. Not even a vet can determine if a mare is preganant by looking at her, you need an internal check. Mares can hide pregnancies or have a false pregnancy (all the physical appearances of a pregnancy but no baby)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Im a member of Miniature Horse Talk, Miniature Horse and pony info and news forums which is mini owners, who know their stuff.


----------

